
Wow very terminal doge - thiderman
https://github.com/thiderman/doge
======
alanh

       very humor
    
               enough
       wow still doge
           homepage again
    
         stop now
      done shibe

------
benatkin
This predates the doge_js twitter account, the doge npm package, and
dogescript. It's also pretty neat with the terminal art! Nicely done.

------
larrybolt
As stupid as it sounds, I actually have a use for this script: When I clearly
want to mark that I start installing something or logging and need a "marker"
that stands out.

Very likely there is a better way to do this, but doge stands out.. and if
someone would be looking over my shoulder at least it would make them laugh or
ask about it.

------
SnakeSupply
What did you use for the terminal (shibe) art?

~~~
thiderman
[https://github.com/rossy2401/img2xterm](https://github.com/rossy2401/img2xterm)

It's pretty easy to use. The problem is usually to create good input for it. I
spent roughly an hour in GIMP just tweaking the original doge.png and trying
to get good dithering for the colors.

~~~
SnakeSupply
This is worth a few good giggles from my friends so good job! Just a few
questions after peeking through the source: how long did it take you? Why is
it so much more complicated than it seems on first impression? What was the
hardest part?

~~~
thiderman
The initial code work was probably not even an hour from initial idea to
actually having random colored strings and a test shibe. Then I spent some
time tweaking the image to be better, as already mentioned.

I never felt it looked complicated. The code is not even 300 lines, and at
least I feel that the abstraction is all right. I wrote the code to be
flexible, and because of that, adding piping to stdout was really simple. What
parts of the code do you find complicated?

The hardest part was getting the Python packaging right, haha. It was
difficult to get the doge.txt file distributed in the package in a path that
would work both when installed to site-packages and that would work whilst
developing. I have since started doing more Python packaging for my other
projects (I'm on a contribution streak, so I do a lot right now) and it's
gotten a lot easier.

------
Cthulhu_
wow

